
Show HN: Analyzing 1000s of HD twitch videos to track players in Apex Legends - gaploid
Https://imonstream.com
======
patricklorio
This is pretty cool. Was about to ask for more details on how it worked but
found this
[https://imonstream.com/Home/About](https://imonstream.com/Home/About).

~~~
gaploid
Yeah:) feel free to ask questions

------
xaedes
Please show an example. I don't know any Apex user names, but the premise
sounds very interesting!

~~~
gaploid
Here you go
[https://imonstream.com/home/search?nickname=Xenovert&game=3](https://imonstream.com/home/search?nickname=Xenovert&game=3)
but try that on pc. Twitch player on phone is buggy.

